# Aufgabe Java Hamster



## Timmay (11. Jan 2005)

Kann er mir eine Lösung für diese Aufgabe geben?

Der Hamster sitzt am Eingang eines Labyrinthes. Das Korn befindet sich an einer beliebigen stelle im Labyrinth. Der Hamster soll das Korn holen und mit Hilfe einer Rekursion zum Ausgangspunkt zurückkommen!

Das Feld(Labyrinth) vermaile ich gerne!Wäre sehr erfreut wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## Roar (11. Jan 2005)

wir machen keine hausaufgaben. *verschieb*


----------



## Timmay (11. Jan 2005)

Und helfen?


----------



## Roar (11. Jan 2005)

hast du einen ansatz?


----------



## Timmay (11. Jan 2005)

Ich weis wie er vom Eingang zum Korn kommt, aber nicht mit dem gleichen Weg zurück.


----------



## Beni (11. Jan 2005)

Wenn du den einen Weg kennst, musst du ihn doch nur Rüchwärts ablaufen???

Woher weisst du, wie er zum Korn kommt (hast du den Weg z.B. in einem Array gespeichert oder?)


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2005)

Sry (Newbie) array?
Ist ein simples Labyrinth, bei dem man nach dem Motto rechte Hand rechte Wand arbeiten kann. Mein Problemist nur, dass in eine Rekursion zu verpacken um zurückzu kommen.


----------



## thE_29 (12. Jan 2005)

Wie wärs wenn du den Code einfach gleich rausrückst??

Oder hast angst das wir es "stehlen" ....

Ohne Code geht sowieos nix!


----------

